# name that fish



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey here is a fish off ebay they say gold piranha 
what is it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dr Exum Posted Today, 04:37 PM
> hey here is a fish off ebay they say gold piranha
> what is it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


A gold pirana









Seriously though, hard to say, too young, one would think S. spilopleura by the humeral spot. But it could also be S. maculatus.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I believe that is the same picture pedro had on his site for spilos. That of course means nothing, but maybe you can go from there.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx dude, i was just trying to determine if it was a rhom...........
thanx for your input


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mashunter n I noticed that picture on ebay, that guy has been using the same photos as pedro's website. If you go to that guys website, I believe he has piraya labeled cariba.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx for the heads up


----------

